# Map Layouts



## fish220 (Oct 24, 2014)

Their is over 116 map layouts. Thinking about what layout you get when I first start my game makes me anxious. Just think about it. What is your Favorite map layout 


Here are some map layouts I found online.








Their is lots of town layouts for this game. Do you like the current town layout you have, now that you seen some of the layouts. If not post which one you would of liked for your town.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 24, 2014)

LalaLand looks most like C4 in the the bottom right box and Zephyr closely resembles A4 in the upper left box. I like both of the maps  
(will post pics of maps later)


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 24, 2014)

The closest map there to Lilycove would probably be D3 in the bottom-middle box. I don't particularly have a favourite map layout as I think all of them are good in their own ways, but I like my current map a lot. ^-^


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm rather happy with my town map. Gives me plenty of space to play with when it comes to PWPs and paths.


----------



## Momonoki (Oct 24, 2014)

B6 in the bottom right and B4 in bottom left are my dream layouts. I get them quite often while resetting but the rivers are often so shaky i have to pass on them.


----------



## molas (Oct 24, 2014)

When I was playing tours on the island I ran into this map, which appears to be B3 in the upper right. If I ever made a second town this would be the map I want.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 24, 2014)

I have D6 on the top left for my first and only town. I think it's perfect.


----------



## OliviaMagica (Oct 24, 2014)

The closest to my town is C6 in the bottom right box


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 24, 2014)

My town has the town layout of 3E in the to left box


----------



## Mairen (Oct 24, 2014)

Avalith is something between A2 and B2 for the very lower right options


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a lot of trouble finding my map before but I found it very easily this time, my town is B2 in the bottom left box. I only reset for a map a few times when I first started up because I was desperate to have my river on the right side of town (similar to my GC town)
I love my map, but if I bought an entirely new game for a new town I'd choose a map similar to D5 or B3 in the top right.


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 24, 2014)

My map is B6 on the bottom left. I love it so much because it's like a rift betweem two parts of the village and makes for perfect placement for PWPs like Brewster, the police station and orchards!


----------



## nammie (Oct 24, 2014)

I think I have 6A in the top middle picture!
my favourite is probably 5B in the bottom middle picture, but I'm happy with mine too


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

To be completely honest, I just went with the first layout I was given. I didn't really need or want anything specific for my town. I decided to work with whatever I was given from the start.

The map that looks closest to the one I have is B3 in the top middle box. I like it how it is, even if it's not considered desirable for a town layout.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine's like A 4 in the first box..


----------



## fish220 (Oct 24, 2014)

Bump XD. Thanks for everyone telling their town layouts.


----------



## Carina (Mar 25, 2016)

I reset 1000+ times (I'm extremely picky) and found out that D4 in the top left box and D4 in the bottom left box also don?t exist. 
My first town is layout B6 on the bottom left box, my second town is A5 in the bottom right box. I like them.


----------



## Kalhyna (Mar 25, 2016)

I prefer A3 b3 and c3 in the upper left  
I have c3 in my main town .


----------



## Mihaku (Mar 25, 2016)

I generally have a list of criteria that I want. I want the town tree to be close to the mayor's office. I want retail to be right at the top beside the train station.

Those are my 2 main criteria. then you have to think about which fruits u want. For my next town, I want cherries. Right now my other towns have pears and oranges.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 25, 2016)

This is my town's map. When I first started I didn't have any plans of prettying my town up, and this is actually the first AC game where I even put this much work onto my town. I've played all the others, but all I ever did on those was let flowers grow everywhere lol. So at the time it hadn't occurred to me that I chose a pretty crap map for decorating.

Something like B2 would probably be better, more ideal. Maybe even B3 or D5.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Mar 25, 2016)

I like the 5th box, 4C


----------

